# Best place to buy a house for $250,000



## kisimulkiwi (Mar 20, 2016)

Where would people say is the best place to buy a house for $250,000 taking into account jobs,good area,houses etc....


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kisimulkiwi said:


> Where would people say is the best place to buy a house for $250,000 taking into account jobs,good area,houses etc....


You are dreaming.
No doubt there are small houses for that price in tiny rural settlements all over NZ but near jobs/good areas you have no chance.
To be within striking distance of a decent sized town/city you'll need to be spending at least towards or over $400k.

Have a look on www.trademe.co.nz


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I think you can get a decent house in Invercargill for that money. Or maybe an ok house in somewhere like Morrinsville in the Waikato, with a 1/2 hour drive to work in Hamilton.


----------



## kisimulkiwi (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks....been 30 years living in UK having left NZ to travel the world in the 80`s so quite open to living in any area of NZ....good to now what is available out there...


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

kisimulkiwi said:


> Thanks....been 30 years living in UK having left NZ to travel the world in the 80`s so quite open to living in any area of NZ....good to now what is available out there...


You'd probably need to be looking at a provincial town for 250k. Maybe Timaru, Hawera, Morrinsville, somewhere like that. There are houses for that price in Hamilton, but they're not much.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I know someone who bought a house in Ngaruawahia about 1 and 1/2 yrs ago for $170k. It has 3 bedrooms, an outdoor bach and fruit trees in a big back yard, plus a 10 minute drive from The Base shopping centre. Although it is not insulated and has design faults including the lounge being on the wrong side of the house.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I suppose it all depends on your line of work as to which city you need to be near in order to get a job. Just an example, there are 156 properties (houses/apartments) between $200k and $300k in the whole of the Waikato region on TradeMe at the moment.........wouldn't like to say if any of the areas where these properties are situated are decent.
As I said, the properties are there but in my opinion to be in a decent area you'll need to at least double that budget.


----------



## Angou (Sep 24, 2013)

Palmerston North you'll get a good choice of properties for that price. The market there is struggling and properties are selling for way below valuation. The nature of the city is such that the health of the property market depends very much on first home buyers pushing others up the ladder. 
A friend sold his house for $100,000 under GV last year. The market is correcting slowly but is still good buying for anyone moving into the city.


----------

